# Old school comps



## Solaris17 (Apr 15, 2006)

well i got me a test rig the school was giving out old ones and i was like hey i can do stuff with that i was to scared to do with my main rig and so i got one no specs yet she wont boot but ill be looking into it it has an agp slot 3 ram slots with 1 stick of pc 100 in it dont know the size its blank the agp slot has a card in it no name nothing iv seen before i managed to get a 3 gig hd and it came with cd rom and a floppy drive i thought it was intel all of our comps are at school but when i started fixing it i was like if you gotta start someware start with thermal paste and so i took it off and i found a pad no grease this surprised me it was the first time i ever saw a thermal pad o well so i look at the core how intresting it had a plate on it  dont remember a celeron with that. so i pull it out and look at it AMD K6 omg!!! an amd rig in a school comp?......i read it blah blah made for windows NT win 95 haha i thought it funny im going to try to get it to run sometime maybe next week im really busy working alot this week it will be sweet and the best part it its AMD and the tech lady said this was the best operational one out of all the others she was giving away ill keep you posted.


----------



## infrared (Apr 15, 2006)

cool, i remember my old school computers used to have AMD processors... and that the IT technicians didn't set a password on the bios... They ended up beeing quite a lot faster after i'd had a tinker with them  I fried 3 of them as well


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2006)

i once got called to the principal for "hacking" .. 

is pasting an ole link to command.exe into a word document and then doubleclicking it hacking? we only used it to play doom over the network, so no big deal


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah my old catholic school (6th through 8th grade) had about a million K6 Duron's, and my stepdad donated more to it right before I left. that was right when I was starting to get into computers so all I knew about was it had Windows 95, could play Oregon Trail 3 smoothly lol, it was AMD and it was a Duron, but that was enough to keep me happy lol. Wish I knew was kinda graphics they had though.

Lol speaking of simple "hacks" w1zzard, I always wanted to take a system registry and either put a modified one on the desktop so when people click it it ruins some registry's or just label it "Trojan-1928vrs.exe" or something to make it look like someone's gotta be the hero and delete the thing before it gets out of hand somehow, and as he deletes it, takes a vital registry volume with him too.

Yes very simple, but hey, without knowing how to program that's all I can really do lol.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2006)

make a desktop screenshot, put the screenshot as wallpaper and move the icons and start menu away


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL that's AWESOME! I think I'm gonna try that and see how people react. Sweet W1z hahaha


----------



## gygabite (Apr 15, 2006)

Too bad that we've vacation now, otherwise i'd like to overclock the pc's at my school with ClockGen...


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> make a desktop screenshot, put the screenshot as wallpaper and move the icons and start menu away



yeah. in my last school-year we did exacly the same thing to our edv-teacher. 
first he thought it would be a hack/virus. god that was fun


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2006)

hahaha in my comp class i put BSOD's downloaded of the net as the back ground and then i quit explorer.exe and i move the mouse thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POGE (Apr 16, 2006)

I set a BSOD screenshot as the screensaver on all of my school's library computers.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 16, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> make a desktop screenshot, put the screenshot as wallpaper and move the icons and start menu away


That's exactly what we did to my friend's pc. We took a screenshot and made that his background then ended explorer.exe. He walked in after going to the bathroom and then like freaked out. He rebooted his PC (restart button on case), then walked out of the room to get something to eat. While he did that we ended explorer.exe again. Got him twice in a row lol. It's even funnier when you do it to PCs at Best Buy and Circuit City.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 16, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> I set a BSOD screenshot as the screensaver on all of my school's library computers.



Shoot dood at my school you enter random binary into the login and hit enter you WILL GET THE BSOD! Lol! Stupid Novell comps....


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 16, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> That's exactly what we did to my friend's pc. We took a screenshot and made that his background then ended explorer.exe. He walked in after going to the bathroom and then like freaked out. He rebooted his PC (restart button on case), then walked out of the room to get something to eat. While he did that we ended explorer.exe again. Got him twice in a row lol. It's even funnier when you do it to PCs at Best Buy and Circuit City.



I assume you gotta take a CD to best buy or circuit city with the screenshot right? That sounds good, I might try that. PLUS, so that means I can end explorer when I'm playing games?!?!?!?! Well what's the app that's letting the background be displayed?


----------



## OOTay (Apr 16, 2006)

No dude you take a screenshot and paste into ms paint and then save it and put it as the background. And I woudnt suggest ending explorer.exe when your playing games... idk i havent tried it... And idk whats displaying the background image.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2006)

ok i got her running it the specs are as follows



ASUS mobo on a ALi chipset
300mhz AMD k6 Core:Chomper w/ 64kb L1
32mb pc100 @3,2,2,?
3gig maxtor Loud as $4!7
runs windows 98 pretty well
some agp card i think its a prima? i looked all over but it says they dont make cards but in 98 i found some magical place were it gave me a name though now i cant find it and their are no marks on the card

all in all its really slow!!!!  but perfect for a test rig im going to try and find out what that card is and get drivers so im not in 16bit heavan but well see it has no on board video or lan so i need a network card and im going to get the card and some ram from a buddy who owes me favors. so ill keep ya posted


----------



## malware (Apr 16, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> That's exactly what we did to my friend's pc. We took a screenshot and made that his background then ended explorer.exe. He walked in after going to the bathroom and then like freaked out. He rebooted his PC (restart button on case), then walked out of the room to get something to eat. While he did that we ended explorer.exe again. Got him twice in a row lol. It's even funnier when you do it to PCs at Best Buy and Circuit City.


There's more realistic way to do it permanent. After the background, just right click on the desktop/arrange icons by/show desktop icons. Then just unlock the start menu and put it on the right side...perhaps, or just hide it.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 16, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> No dude you take a screenshot and paste into ms paint and then save it and put it as the background. And I woudnt suggest ending explorer.exe when your playing games... idk i havent tried it... And idk whats displaying the background image.



What does paint have to do with it man? You need an application to take a screenshot of your desktop, so obviously you'll need to burn it to a CD or something to get it to best buy/circuit city I assume, unless 1. they allow internet access (that'd be retarded) 2. you have 10 minutes to download and play around with a screenshot maker/taker

and if explorer doesn't mess the game up at all then WHO CARES?! That's like pretty much ending Windows man! It's like the game is the only thing actually running (other than shell apps to keep the computer running), I would assume that would increase performance like at least 10% in a game


----------



## OOTay (Apr 16, 2006)

printscreen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 17, 2006)

ok im going to try putting xp on her and the mobo is asus P5A not an "N" like previously stated but ya let the modding begin fun and games!


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 17, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i once got called to the principal for "hacking" ..
> 
> is pasting an ole link to command.exe into a word document and then doubleclicking it hacking? we only used it to play doom over the network, so no big deal


We do that also at our school, except we don't need to "hack" anything


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2006)

yayayay for teh win!!!!!!!!!!!


AMD K6 (Chomper) @ 300Mhz 32Kb L1 100Mhz Fsb and she runs at 2.256V
ASUS P5A on the Aladdin5 Chipset
160Mb Pc100 Ram
3Gig Maxtor 7200Rpm HD
nVidia Riva TNT2 16mb naturally oc'd once i got the drivers
Core @ 160mhz
Mem @ 200Mhz

she crashes in 3dmark 01 but i think its because its passive and i have it clocked so high ...im also using the default drivers i had to install xp to get things to work like the vid card drivers so ill reburn my official nvidia drivers and try it with the new force ware and maybe put a fan near that passive hopefully a 3dmark score soon.

Super Pi resaults

16k in4.09sec
32k in 8.53Sec

any more you ask ya right im not waiting that long 

    all in all it runs xp pretty damn well i turned off some stuff but i do on mine to so no real loss hell maybe i can make this a server currently im doing reg mods and other things to that because im to scared to do it to my current rig so i test it their if the resaults are good ill do it to mine.


heck yes!!!!

o yes and naturally i like rebuilt the damn thing the HDD light was on all the time rewired all of that ribbons and cd drives everyware all courtasey of mr. woods the dip shit tech at our school


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 19, 2006)

...I wanna see pics . Come on, I posted Darth Flatulence! lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2006)

haha ok as soon as i get my buds digi cam but she aint pretty


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 24, 2006)

ok i got 3dmark to run on her she made 304 points in 3dmark 2001


----------



## infrared (Apr 24, 2006)

lol... damn  that's one speedy machine 

what are you planning to use it as? it would make a nice ftp server or something. You could fit some passive cooling, and get a quiet hard drive for it, and run a linux server OS or something. Would be ideal


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 24, 2006)

thats what im thinking its going to be sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

hey guys i got you a screen shot here ya go

haha i put a vista theme pack on her just cause i could she actually runs pretty smooth and it boots faster than my puter now   but hey i have a question when i first got it when i selected shut down in 98 it shut down all the way off and when i installed xp it did it too then one day it just stopped now when i shutdown it shuts off like the processor and just sits their saying "it is now safe to turn off your computer" is their an option to fix this cause that kinda pisses me off i remember really old machinges doing this and though this was one of them it makes it seem older than i think it is when it doesnt shut down.


----------

